# كورس شركة enppi لتدريب المهندسين



## rasmi (19 أكتوبر 2009)

أقدم لكم كورس شركة enppi الأكثر من رائع لتدريب المهندسين

الكورس يتكلم عن المضخات Pumps و ضواغط الهواء Compressors و محركات الاحتراق الداخلي والخارجي






أو





أرجو الدعاء لي وجزاكم الله كل خير








​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مروة2009 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرربنا يوفقك شكرا لتعبك


----------



## rasmi (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين للرد وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## كريم6230 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يكرمك


----------



## rasmi (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين للمرور والرد وأرجو التقييم


----------



## م/عادل حسن (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخى
بس كان بيدربهم فى ايه 
اقصد فى مجال ايه
هيدروليك ......نيوماتيك.....صيانه......تصميم......

دا مجرد اقتراح مش اكتر وعلى العموم جارى تحميل الملف 
ومره اخرى شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بأمثالك امتنا العربيه


----------



## ahmed morshidy (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## احمد حلمى السعيد (19 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا المجهود الرائع


----------



## sallam1998 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس


----------



## ايمن الكبره (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرآ
وبارك فيك​*


----------



## rasmi (20 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين للمرور والرد


----------



## em.gamal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ABO-BAKR (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## rasmi (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين للمرور والرد


----------



## musicshow (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب ورجاء رفعهم على موقع اخر غير الربيد او رفعها على هيئة اجزاء


----------



## rasmi (27 أكتوبر 2009)

رابط أخر من أجل عيون المهندسين


----------



## defo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا
بس هو الكورس ده بيتكلم عن ايه


----------



## rasmi (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بيتكلم عن الغلايات وأنواع الضواغط والمضخات


----------



## B2000 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

المفروض صاحب الموضوع يقول من البداية الكورس بيتكلم عن ايه
وشكرا للمجهود


----------



## rasmi (18 نوفمبر 2009)

b2000 قال:


> المفروض صاحب الموضوع يقول من البداية الكورس بيتكلم عن ايه
> وشكرا للمجهود



امسحها في 
المرة القادمة حأكتب إن شاء الله


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف


----------



## fawzy_gohar (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير
*​


----------



## kuwait75 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل


----------



## B2000 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

rasmi قال:


> امسحها في
> المرة القادمة حأكتب إن شاء الله



اخى الكريم يا ريت ما تكونش زعلت منى انا حبيت فقط الفت انتباهك للنقطه دى
و باكرر شكرى مرة اخرى للكورس الجميل​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي ..وشكرا على الملف..


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 نوفمبر 2009)

عمل بديع جدا ومفيد
بورك في مجهودك


----------



## وائل عبده (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## rasmi (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


جزال الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد سالمان (1 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف...جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكرين جـــــــدآ


----------



## عمران احمد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله تعالى و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## master55 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

لوسمحت يا هندسة انا نزلت الملف بس عايز برنامج عشان يشتفل ياريت حضرتك تقولى اية البرنامج دة وشكرا مرة تانية


----------



## rasmi (2 ديسمبر 2009)

master55 قال:


> لوسمحت يا هندسة انا نزلت الملف بس عايز برنامج عشان يشتفل ياريت حضرتك تقولى اية البرنامج دة وشكرا مرة تانية



أنت بس سطب الأوفيس وأي برنامج بيقرأ ملفات pdf
وأي خدمة أنا موجود


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abomahr (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*thanksssssssssssssssss*


----------



## azizfayez (2 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## master55 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

معاش يا هندسة اصل انا محتاجو ضرورى انا عندى برنامج الفوكست ريدر بس معرفش اية هو الاوفيس اللى اسطبة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

rasmi قال:


> ​
> أقدم لكم كورس شركة enppi الأكثر من رائع لتدريب المهندسين​
> الكورس يتكلم عن المضخات Pumps و ضواغط الهواء Compressors و محركات الاحتراق الداخلي والخارجي​
> 
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك مهندس rasmi 

ومشكور على الجهد .. وفقك الله ..

الموضوع للتثبيت.​


----------



## هاشم الكادي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ياعمي روح الله يأخذك للجنة ويرزقك الذرية الصالحة ويوفقك في الدنيا والاخرة 



اخوك 

هاشم الكادي 

:75::75::75:​


----------



## rasmi (4 ديسمبر 2009)

master55 قال:


> معاش يا هندسة اصل انا محتاجو ضرورى انا عندى برنامج الفوكست ريدر بس معرفش اية هو الاوفيس اللى اسطبة



بص أنا حديك أداه خفيفية هي زي أوفيس بتاع مايكروسوفت بس خفيفية جدا ومساحتها صغيرة تنفع لأصحاب السرعات البطيئة من النت أو الأجهزة






*Ashampoo Office 2010 4.00 | 104,10 Mb


**Download Links*



*Hotfile*

الجزء الأول



الجزء التاني







أو من رابط واحد من هنا







أو

*

Hotfile | Uploading*​


----------



## rasmi (4 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس rasmi
> 
> ومشكور على الجهد .. وفقك الله ..
> 
> الموضوع للتثبيت.​



مشكور للرد والمرور أولا ثم التعديل ثم التثبيت وجزاك الله كل خير

وانا إن شاء الله كام يوم كدة وحأرفع كورس لشركة تاني بس يحتوى كل المجالات و التخصصات إن شاء الله


----------



## tarek67 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم

و اسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه

و هذا هو المسلم بحق الذى يعطى اخوانه من علم الله الذى وهبه اياه


----------



## rasmi (4 ديسمبر 2009)

tarek67 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> 
> و اسال الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه
> 
> و هذا هو المسلم بحق الذى يعطى اخوانه من علم الله الذى وهبه اياه



وجزاك أخي الكريم كل خير


----------



## أحمد مصطفى إبرا (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

0جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (4 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع قيم وشامل ويستحق التثبيت

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (6 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nac8 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي ؤجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## المهندس عاصم (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وان شاء الله في موازيين حسناتك


----------



## الجدى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

هدانى الله و اياك الى الحق و بارك الله فيك


----------



## wael gamil sayed (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بأمثالك


----------



## masa101 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا

م. محمود سلامة


----------



## khaled H M (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## rasmi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## agkishta (13 ديسمبر 2009)

:1::78::67:
http://kreemo.jeeran.com/الحمد لله رب العالمين.gif:12:
thank yu very much​


----------



## agkishta (13 ديسمبر 2009)

http://kreemo.jeeran.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D9%85%D8%AF%20%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87%20%D8%B1%D8%A8%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%86.gifمشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engineergroupmc (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## أحمد مهندس ميكا (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_hoss (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م شريفة (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع
جاري التحميل


----------



## rasmi (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## rasmi (19 ديسمبر 2009)

korzaty قال:


> *سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
> سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم
> عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك
> ...



مشكور للرد والطريقة الجميلة لعرض الرد


----------



## A3sh (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## matadoor2 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام والامه الاسلاميه اقرب الى الله


----------



## matadoor2 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وتقديرا مصحوب بموفور الصحه والسعاده


----------



## حيدر سعد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ملك محمود (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ahmed2801 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل جدا ومفيد جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا


----------



## eng_farouk (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خيرربنا يوفقك 
*


----------



## عمرو البهيدى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

:7:جزاك الله كل خير ومشكور اخى:7:​


----------



## mazenk15 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور يالطيب


----------



## light man (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم و جاري التحميل...............................................


----------



## **مع التحية** (30 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله الي الخير والعلم النافع دائما


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي​


----------



## N & H (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً حبيبي


----------



## elgohary223 (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرربنا يوفقك شكرا لتعبك


----------



## 3dil (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mooooom (2 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عمراياد (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## rasmi (2 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## osamany2009 (3 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر يا اموررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tomano (3 يناير 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## moha.saeed11 (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا للمجهود وننتظر كورس الشر كه الاخرى


----------



## سامي 72 (3 يناير 2010)

شكراً اخي الكريم


----------



## Ibraihm Osama (3 يناير 2010)

أشكرا يا اخى و جازي تنزيل الفايل


----------



## محمد على أبو زيد (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mo_mahmoud (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mezoooo2009 (5 يناير 2010)

شششششششششششكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## mech2010 (6 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mech2010 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## virtualknight (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم


----------



## mech2010 (6 يناير 2010)

اشكرك ولكن لا ينزل كامل


----------



## nac8 (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي 
كورس جاري التحميل


----------



## masa101 (7 يناير 2010)

*Thanks*

Many thanks for your effort


----------



## ريفو (8 يناير 2010)

الرابط مش شغال
لا يوجد شى


----------



## rasmi (9 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة الرابط سليم وشغال تمام


----------



## abdalmuis kamil (9 يناير 2010)

عاجزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن عن الشكر


----------



## abdalmuis kamil (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## abomahr (9 يناير 2010)

*مشكور ... جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## mohamed abdel aty (12 يناير 2010)

الله يكرمك ويزيدك من العلم


----------



## عومةعبدو (12 يناير 2010)

merci


----------



## شكشكة7479 (13 يناير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر وجاري التحميل


----------



## فوجي محمد يعقوب (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك


----------



## gamal010 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور علي الكورس الراااااااائع


----------



## sllam (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا باشا


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (19 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## لين عبيد (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## بسيوني حسن (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## rasmi (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## باسم عمارة (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد المبذول ونسأل الله تعالى ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسم عمارة (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## م.محمد سيد (25 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## ELGAMAL (28 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا 
جزاك الله خيرا"" 
*


----------



## rasmi (12 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور والرد


----------



## fokary (14 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفى جميع الاخوه


----------



## wael_adel2 (15 فبراير 2010)

*مجهود رائع*

مجهود رائع و دائما الى الامام:63:


----------



## moha.saeed11 (28 فبراير 2010)

خى الفاضل وعدتنا بكورس مشابه لشركه اخرى تحوى كل الانظمه
ارجو ان تتذكرنا للاهميه


----------



## rasmi (5 أبريل 2010)

moha.saeed11 قال:


> خى الفاضل وعدتنا بكورس مشابه لشركه اخرى تحوى كل الانظمه
> ارجو ان تتذكرنا للاهميه



أسف لعدم الوفاء بوعودي لظروف عمل وأنشغالي الدائم
لكن إن شاء الله ححاول


----------



## Eng-Faten (5 أبريل 2010)

يحدث لدي خطا عند التحميل فما السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rasmi (6 أبريل 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> يحدث لدي خطا عند التحميل فما السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!



ما هو الخطأ ؟


----------



## م محمد توفيق (6 أبريل 2010)

متشكرين اوى يا بشمهندس وكتر الف خيرك


----------



## Mohamed Badran (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
اعاننا الله على الانتفاع به
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (10 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم هل بلامكان رفع الكورس علي موقع اخر


----------



## amr fathy (13 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## kindheart186 (8 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خيرربنا يوفقك شكرا لتعبك*​


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا تسلم يا برنس


----------



## elsaied (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عادل 1980 (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ENGMENG (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزييييلا والله يكرمك ويوفقك
آآآمين


----------



## rasmi (28 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور و الرد


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (30 مايو 2010)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wassim sahyoun (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا 

و رمضان كريم لك و لكل الزملاء في الملتقى


----------



## ahmedzizo (9 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع
ورمضان كريم
​*​


----------



## نور الدين مهران (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس
وجزاء الله خير يارب


----------



## engalikhalilali (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## silent eyes (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## omdasport (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهووووووووووووود


----------



## محمد_1972 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rasmi (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور و الرد


----------



## elmalwany (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير 
الموقعين لاتستطيع منهم التحميل


----------



## حسين على عيد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## elkomy2010 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الله ينور بجد عليكم


----------



## tayssier (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم اللة كل خير 
الموقعين لاتستطيع منهم التحميل*​


----------



## rasmi (24 نوفمبر 2010)

tayssier قال:


> *جزاكم اللة كل خير
> الموقعين لاتستطيع منهم التحميل*​



أنا جربت للتو الرابطين والأثنين شغالين فياريت يتم توضح المشكلة بالضبط
وجازكم الله كل خير للمرور و الرد


----------



## morsy2010 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## rasmi (25 نوفمبر 2010)

morsy2010 قال:


> الرابط مش شغال



بارك الله فيك للمرور و الرد
الرابط شغال وأنا جربته للتو


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## tayssier (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## chatze58 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## ahmed21000 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل*


----------



## احمد محمد مجدى (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله لك و لوالديك و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Madreed (13 يوليو 2011)

ملفات أكثر من رائعة أخي العزيز . جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله لكل ما تريد.


----------



## rasmi (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير للمرور و الرد


----------



## vendetta (8 أكتوبر 2012)

اومال فين الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط


----------



## نجاح سيد (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed deef (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## whitebear87 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

هو فين رابط التحميل


----------



## abdelsalamn (15 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustfa (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## غزوان ميكانيك (16 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## I love Iraq (18 أكتوبر 2012)

اين روابط التحميل ؟


----------



## whitebear87 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الموسوي احمد (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اين الكورس


----------



## shobedo (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rasmi (23 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جماعة الموضوع ده أنا كنت عاملة من فتره بعيده ويبدوا إن الملف محدش نزلة لفترة أكتر من شهرين متواصلين فالموقع اللي كنت رافع عليه حذف الملفات


----------



## deghidy (24 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## احمديدوس (24 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع جميل جزاك الله عنه كل خيرا وعيد سعيد ان شاء الله


----------



## احمديدوس (24 أكتوبر 2012)

على فكرة الرابط الخاص برابيد شير شغال....اما دك لود فهو الى مش شغال....انا حاليا بحمل الملفات من رابيد شير ومفيش مشكلة فى التحميل والحمدلله


----------



## عاطف المسلم (24 أكتوبر 2012)

طيب لو سمحت ارفعه تاني لان الروابط مش موجوده اصلا في مكانها و شكرا اخي


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (25 أكتوبر 2012)

لو سمحت فين الروابط ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## a.ash (25 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين اونة (26 أكتوبر 2012)

thxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waleed_aid (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## ekramyy (26 أكتوبر 2012)

rasmi قال:


> أقدم لكم كورس شركة enppi الأكثر من رائع لتدريب المهندسين
> 
> الكورس يتكلم عن المضخات Pumps و ضواغط الهواء Compressors و محركات الاحتراق الداخلي والخارجي
> 
> ...



فين الرابط يا بشمهندس؟؟؟


----------



## Aashrf (29 أكتوبر 2012)

الرابط لايعمل يابشمهندس .. رجاء الإهتمام ..مع الشكر


----------



## Aashrf (29 أكتوبر 2012)

هذا الرابط يعمل enppi.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## الملك فيصل (29 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور علي المشاركة القيمة​


----------



## boooda (30 أكتوبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## علاء شراكي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكم


----------



## Ensan Gded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

Aashrf قال:


> هذا الرابط يعمل enppi.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسه​


----------



## سما أحمد (1 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mohamed maksoud (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهووووووووووووود رائع


----------



## malk alehsas (11 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا ممكن تحديث للموضوع لان الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## storm_voly (20 نوفمبر 2012)

Tanks


----------



## عدنان بنيان (21 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا واتمنى ان يكون التحميل موجود


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن بعد اذن المهندسين تحديث الروابط تاني بالله عليكم عشان مش ظاهره عندي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد شيحاوي (22 نوفمبر 2012)

_مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا​_


----------



## elmalwany (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل


----------



## zakimc (24 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس رعد البياتي (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Adel2811 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## younesabotarek (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا أخي


----------



## م محمد بكر (29 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedhassan7799 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

shokran


----------



## hamada211 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك بس مش شايف الرابط


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

فين الكورس


----------



## mody.mod55 (8 يناير 2013)

thank you alot


----------



## aboad90 (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## ahmedragab_mcl (11 يناير 2013)

thanks


----------



## fahd alattar (17 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng moataz 2012 (18 يناير 2013)

فين الملف لو سمحت ..عاوز احمله مش لاقيه ؟؟؟


----------



## marwan625 (18 يناير 2013)

ممكن تضع لينكات تانية يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aminebmw (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## aliloo20 (19 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك اخي او بارك الله فيك


----------



## last samorai (13 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engelmassry (27 يونيو 2017)

رابط جديد للكورس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/engr582473#post3478570


----------



## eng_abdo_dam (6 نوفمبر 2017)

مشكووووور


----------



## كتكوت حباب (12 ديسمبر 2017)

موفقين


----------



## احمد صادق (17 أغسطس 2018)

شكرا جزيلا ربنا يكرمك​

​


----------



## saad_aljuboury (18 أغسطس 2018)

احسنتم على المجهودات الرائعة


----------

